# Problème avec l'assistant Boot Camp pour Win8.1 sous Sierra



## Kaworu-Sensei (18 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

Désolé pour le dérangement mais j'ai besoin de réponses claires et rapides de la part de personnes compétentes.

Pour info j'ai, il me semble, déjà beaucoup écumé la toile pour obtenir des réponses mais rarement suffisantes. J'ai tenté des moyens parallèles sans succès telles que l'utilisation de rEFit / refind / Tuxera etc...

Mon objectif et d'installer Windows en Dual Boot sur la machine.

Bref, mon problème est le suivant :

Je m'occupe d'un MacBook Pro (15 pouces, début 2011) et étant sur Mac OS X Sierra, je souhaiterai installer Windows 8.1 avec son DVD mais, après avoir insérer le disque d'installation, l'assistant Boot Camp m'affiche le message suivant : "Windows 10 n'est pas pris en charge sur ce Mac. Utilisez un disque USB ou un DVD contenant Windows 7 ou Windows 8.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire pour pallier à cela... Pouvez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2017)

Ton modèle de 2011 pose problème pour certaines versions de Windows. De plus Windows 8 n'est pas bien finalisé et il vaudrait mieux installer Windows 10 qui est bien plus stable.

Commences par lire la réponse de ce message #14, sans oublier de lire la suite, tu devrais tant sortir sans trop de problème comme le membre demandeur du message.

En clair, tu commences pas installer une version de Windows 7 qui ne posera pas de problème avec ton modèle, tu vas sur le lien que je cite pour Windows 10 et ça devrait passer.


----------

